# JavaScript Simulating Keypress



## pcpro17 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello. Is there a way to use JavaScript to simulate keyboard input? Specifically, I would like to simulate Ctrl++, Ctrl+-, and Ctrl+0. Thanks!


----------

